# Honda Sheer Pin Problem



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a Honda HS928 Snow blower that is 15 years old and after clearing the snow that the snow plow piled up at the end of my neighbors driveway I lost a sheer pin. I picked up 4 new sheer pins, the part number is 907-767-000, and the sheer pin will not fit in the hole.

I am wondering if I need to get a hole punch or maybe I have to do some drilling, this machine gets a lot of use since I also do 2 other driveways besides my own driveway. I gave the place where I bought the sheer bolts a call and I gave them my serial number and the part number is correct.

I also have another problem with a sheer bolt I replaced, the bolt went through the hole but it would not some out onto the auger, so I had to put it on backwards, this bolt was on the other side, not on the side where the sheer pin broke. I am wondering if I might need to get a new shaft for that sheer pin, maybe there is some corrosion.

Looks like there is no snow in the forecast for the next 10 days or so, any thoughts or helpful advice is appreciated.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I am not familiar with Honda's so hopefully someone will chime in. My first thought is that is not the right part? Is it possible they are tapered somehow and you have to insert them from the other way...? I know on some machines they have a shouldered end and they need to be put in the right direction...... you will notice the difference in hole size on the auger......


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

c3po said:


> I have a Honda HS928 ... sheer pins, the part number is 907-767-000, and the sheer pin will not fit in the hole.


I went to boats.net, looked up every 928 and that part number doesn't look right. 

Go here with your frame serial number to find your model number: http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb/hs/hs928

Then go to boats.net, click on your model number: All Years Honda Snowblower Parts

Then click on the "auger" page. The shear bolt is number 13. The nut should be number 10.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Did they give you a impeller shear bolt instead of auger ? Can you post some pictures? I have the same machine, just a little newer.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

jrom said:


> I went to boats.net, looked up every 928 and that part number doesn't look right.
> 
> Go here with your frame serial number to find your model number: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
> 
> ...


Thanks jrom, seems I left a few numbers out when I put the part number in, the part number is 90757-767-000

I did get the right part and I did get the Sheer Pin in, I kind of had to play with moving the auger and shaft to line up as close as possible, I was able to push the pin in more than half way and then I tapped it in the rest of the way with a hammer. This is the 1st time I have replaced a sheer pin in this snow blower, I now have 3 extra sheer pins if anything happens in the future.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

c3po said:


> ...the part number is 90757-767-000


That part number is the pin for the lock bolt boss and it's non-threaded, has a cotter pin. It's also 7mm in diameter. The auger shear bolt is 6mm. If you did indeed use the boss pin, it would explain why you had to hammer it in.

Check out the diagrams to see. I've just grabbed a random 928TAS as an example: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site click on the auger page.


----------

